# What's your favorite genre?



## grahampowell (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm a big fan of crime and mystery fiction myself, and don't read much beside that, history, and occasionally literature.  Lots of people around these parts seem to enjoy romance or fantasy.  What are your favorites?


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

I enjoy trashy novels - which is good, considering I wrote one - but mainly, I read crime, thrillers...I like some fantasy and sci-fi, too.


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

I like a lot of genres. Mostly romance and erotica, but also suspense, horror, fantasy, and women's fiction.


----------



## Picatsso (Mar 24, 2011)

1. Mysteries/suspense
2. Biographies
3. Historical Fiction

I read lots of different things...but no horror and no paranormal.


----------



## brian70 (Mar 26, 2010)

History.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

The novel I happen to be enjoying right this second?

I love historical fiction, but there isn't a huge amount of good historical fiction out there, certainly not enough to feed my reading addiction.

I love fantasies but am VERY picky so a lot of what's out there I don't like.

I love mysteries but again I'm quite picky. 

And I love novels with LGBT protagonists which some people consider a separate genre. I don't, but that depends on how you look at it. There are, for example, some extremely good mysteries with gay/lesbian protagonists.

I could never say ONE is my favorite.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Historical fiction, shortly followed by historical non-fiction. That can all get a bit heavy though so to lighten it up, I counter it with cozy mysteries and chick-lit.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I read a lot of different things - from Historical Fiction to Celebrity Memoirs to Contemporary Literature ..... but my fave fave fave favorite genres are (and always have been) Science Fiction and Fantasy.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

JRTomlin said:


> And I love novels with LGBT protagonists which some people consider a separate genre. I don't, but that depends on how you look at it. There are, for example, some extremely good mysteries with gay/lesbian protagonists.


hmmmmm ..... I keep my LGBT novels in separate collections from my regular fiction but that's mostly because I want to find them easily when I'm in the mood to hang out with my own peeps.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

I have three favorites: Paranormal Romance, Horror and Fantasy. I am almost done reading a horror book.


-Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## grahampowell (Feb 10, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> And I love novels with LGBT protagonists which some people consider a separate genre. I don't, but that depends on how you look at it.


I hate to speak from ignorance (not that it ever stops me), but I can imagine that some LGBT fiction would appeal mainly to LGBT people themselves, while other stories would find a larger audience. As I mentioned in another thread, Joseph Hansen's mysteries featuring gay detective Dave Brandstetter were widely read and admired among fans of private eye fiction.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Historical fiction and historical romance (and history NF!)
I've read historical fiction for years, after Margaret George's 'The Autobiography of Henry VIII' whetted my appetite. I devoured anything and everything in that genre and came acroos historical romance by accident...and have loved it ever since. It's the escapism that does it for me.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

1. "Traditional" science fiction
2. "Traditional" mysteries


Mike


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Horror novels are my passion.  I love them.  They are what first got me reading and into writing.  After that come thrillers and detective novels.  I went through a Tom Clancy phase one, too, when I worked at a radio station where my job seemed to be sitting there for 4 hours doing nothing...and I wanted LOOOONNNG books to read.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Mainly science fiction and fantasy, and some science nonfiction. I'm generally underwhelmed when I try to stretch outside of those genres, except when humor is involved: good humor, parody, satire, etc. can make me enjoy many genres I would otherwise eschew. (I hadn't used the word "eschew" in a forum post for quite some time, so I decided this was a good opportunity.)


----------



## kCopeseeley (Mar 15, 2011)

YA Fiction
Fantasy
Sci-Fi
Juvenile Fiction

Those are most of what I read, but I read EVERYTHING, except maybe horror.  Not at the top of my list, but I'll pick it up if I get a good recommend.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Action/thriller like James Patterson, John Sanford and such.

As of late I've been enjoying a lot of YA fiction also like the Heroes Of Olympus series by Rick Riordan, the Immortal Nicholas Flamel series by Michael Scott and the Leviathan series by Scott Westerfeld.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I like a little of everything, but have a special fondness for horror.


----------



## Julia444 (Feb 24, 2011)

I love mystery, but all fiction is great--I like romance, suspense, family sagas.  I just don't read very much non-fiction, even though I know there's lots of interesting stuff out there.  I like to get inside a good story.

Julia


----------



## susan67 (Mar 18, 2011)

Horror is definitely my favorite but I read anything and everything...I'm not picky as long as it is a good story.
Crime/suspense/spy type novels (sure wish I could remember all those spy "tricks" they describe in the books! LOL) science fiction/fantasy/classics, etc. I mostly read for fun but if it's a subject that interests me I wil read non-fiction also.


----------



## scl (Feb 19, 2011)

I like fantasy/paranormal with some romance in it.  I've also really been enjoying Amish Fiction lately by people like Beverly Lewis and Beth Wiseman.  I think what I really like best though is almost anything with well developed characters in interesting situations.  What I don't like is characters who are whiny and do insanely stupid things to get themselves into a big mess.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Old and New SciFi (space oriented)
Action Thriller (Cussler fan)
Sea Tales

Technical non fiction
Adventure History

....and I try to be open minded to other genre


----------



## Amera (May 22, 2011)

I had something of an epiphany discussing this topic with some friends a few months back. I realized that despite writing in the genre, there are very few epic fantasies I actually like to read. They're usually too slow and too long-winded among other things. I haven't gotten past the first book in most of the "big series" (at least, not in the last 10 years or so). But despite all that, I love magic, and to me that's the heart of fantasy regardless of the setting. I think the world could do with more fantasy that's paced like a thriller but doesn't involve vampires, elves, dragons, or wizards with silly hats. It's surprisingly rare!

That being said, it's still my favorite genre, and I like some of the new urban fantasy as long as there aren't vampires. I also enjoy sci-fi (with magic elements or not). 

I'm not sure non-fiction counts here, but having read a kerbillion books in grad school I enjoy that as well, especially ones illuminating human rights scandals and whatnot.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Amera said:


> I had something of an epiphany discussing this topic with some friends a few months back. I realized that despite writing in the genre, there are very few epic fantasies I actually like to read. They're usually too slow and too long-winded among other things. I haven't gotten past the first book in most of the "big series" (at least, not in the last 10 years or so). But despite all that, I love magic, and to me that's the heart of fantasy regardless of the setting. I think the world could do with more fantasy that's paced like a thriller but doesn't involve vampires, elves, dragons, or wizards with silly hats. It's surprisingly rare!
> 
> That being said, it's still my favorite genre, and I like some of the new urban fantasy as long as there aren't vampires. I also enjoy sci-fi (with magic elements or not)....


I started re-reading Lloyd Alexander's _The Book of Three_ (pt. 1 of the Chronicles of Prydain), having previously read it probably over 30 years ago and remembering almost zero about it. While there are some aspects of it I'm not crazy about, one thing I do like is that it simply tells a story, and it tells it efficiently. There is no jumping around between five different story lines and a dozen major characters, substituting complexity for creativity. There is no spending thousands of words explaining the sociopolitical structure of the various nations and groups. Instead, it tells you just enough that you understand, and then gets on with the story, following one character and the group he gathers about him. In that respect, I find it totally refreshing. (I gave up on G.R.R.Martin's "Game of Thrones" about 30% into the first book after finding, amongst all those characters and plot lines, that I simply didn't care what happened to any of them.)

There are times when I enjoy the long, complex, multi-character fantasy tomes; but for me there is always the risk that they'll leave me yawning and confused. But then I wonder if writing novels is like I heard some musician (don't remember who) talking about how, contrary to what one might think, writing a _great_ 2-1/2 minute song was harder for him than writing a great 20 minute opus, because the short song had to be distilled to just the essentials, and those essentials had to be really good, while the extended piece could depend on other techniques to build tension and resolution through greater complexity.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

I will read most genres if I like the story, but in general...

Science Fiction
Fantasy
Historical 
Adventure

The one genre I usually won't read is Horror.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

grahampowell said:


> I'm a big fan of crime and mystery fiction myself, and don't read much beside that, history, and occasionally literature. Lots of people around these parts seem to enjoy romance or fantasy. What are your favorites?


My two favorites right now are cozy mystery and urban fantasy. That includes all the side ranges of paranormal mysteries and mysteries that aren't too violent.

I also read mysteries, thrillers, tough guy novels (think Robert Crais, Lee Child, Frederick Forthysth or however you spell his name.) I also like fantasy and read quite a bit of it.

Those are the top categories. But I dabble in sci-fi, non-fiction, and short stories.


----------



## ChrisHoward (May 14, 2010)

I read fantasy than any other genre, but I love SF and an occasional thriller or historic. I also read YA books, usually fantasy, some SF, because my kids are reading them. My daughter's also into Jodi Picoult, and now so am I.

Chris


----------



## ashel (May 29, 2011)

Geoffrey said:


> hmmmmm ..... I keep my LGBT novels in separate collections from my regular fiction but that's mostly because I want to find them easily when I'm in the mood to hang out with my own peeps.


I knew people who organized their (not very large) collection of books by color, so they'd form a rainbow.

"So...you're not readers, then."

Back to the topic at hand...just one? What day is it? Friday? Today it's fantasy? Or sic fi? Or mystery? Humor. Today it's definitely literary humor.

I find that I go more with authorial voice than genre, which makes it tough to find new loves.

I find


----------



## kiyash (Jun 9, 2011)

I usually like science fiction and fantasy that doesn't stray too far from the "real" world, but every now and then I love a good world-building palette-cleanser. I read "A Wizard of Earthsea" for the first time last year and it blew me away - the depth of the world, the love shown in rendering it, and the complete commitment to it. 

In general, though, I think stories that infuse the everyday and the familiar with a bit of magic and wonder are what I'm most drawn to.

Aside from that, been reading a lot of classic novellas for the first time - Ivan Ilych, Bartleby, Man Who Would be King, etc.


----------



## RichardBrown (May 16, 2011)

Suspense Thrillers, horror, and mysteries would be my favorites.  I can also get into some sci-fi and fantasy, more so in movies though.


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Fantasy, horror, and mythology.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

I'm a little odd I suppose. My reading changes from day to day. About the only ones I tend to not read much of are science fiction, christian and hard fantasy (although I haven't tried in some time and I do love an epic quest). I do love YA and go all over the board with that. I also have an obsession with zombie and post-apocalyptic. I also tend to read a lot of romance. Jane Austen is my favorite but I like some of the more "dirty" ones as well.  For me a book is just an extension of my mood and I like it that way.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

Fantasy
Science Fiction 
Historical
Romance
Spy Stories


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Geoffrey said:


> hmmmmm ..... I keep my LGBT novels in separate collections from my regular fiction but that's mostly because I want to find them easily when I'm in the mood to hang out with my own peeps.


To some extent that is true for me as well, and truthfully, I often want to do exactly that. There is nothing like a good Katherine Forrest or Michael Nava mystery to perk up the evening. Or even one of Joseph Hansen's classic "hard boiled" Brandstetter mysteries. But there is good stuff for Kindle now too. Our own Edward Patterson writes a good novel. 

What is a shame is the enduring attitude that they should only be read by their own peeps. Good writers shouldn't be categorized by sexuality any more than by gender or colour. IMO anyway. Mystery fans who refuse to read (or are ignorant of) the very many fantastic mystery and hardboiled novels with LGBT protags have really denied themselves some great stories.

Any mystery fan who hasn't read them should go out and pick up Hansen's Fadeout or Nava's How Town.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Epic fantasy and dark fantasy would be my home turf. I also enjoy alternate history tales. I have been known to enjoy the odd dash of horror and sci fi, too.


----------



## sagambino (Jun 11, 2011)

I love horror books. I also write horror books for a hobby. Sometimes I do like some Sci Fi books.

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

Girls Kicking Arse.  What?  It's a sub-sub-genre!


----------



## sagambino (Jun 11, 2011)

Ben White said:


> Girls Kicking Arse. What? It's a sub-sub-genre!


I love those kind of books as well. ha ha


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

Historical fiction
Mystery
Science fiction
Biography
Short stories


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

Historical fiction and suspense as a close second.

Miriam Minger


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

Paranormal/supernatural, horror, urban fantasy... genres with ghosts, vampires, demons and all those other darling creatures of the night. I also love humor and literary fiction.

I also classify older books by literary movement because I'm a complete and utter nerd. I adore Modern(ist) novels and some Realist and Naturalist stuff, but those two are hit and miss. Same with Romantic stuff.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I grew up without owning books. By the time I left for university, I had ten or less, and they were all Christian morals-based fiction books. Our local library was tiny and never had one complete series. Ever.

However, I was allowed to go to the library whenever I wanted after about 8 years of age or so, so I started biking down there. And basically moved in. I read nearly ever book in that library over the course of the next decade. And I mean everything. 

So, at this stage of my life, I'm pretty much open to most genres. I'm not a horror fan still, mostly because either a) I get grossed out easily or b) it's the mind-screwing kind that causes me to sleep with the lights on for a week. I'm still not much of a romance fan (I find too many overdo the chest heaving), and I've fallen out of favour with thrillers, though there's no good reason for why that happened.

On my ereader right now, I have science fiction, comedy, non-fiction, Jane Austen's works, urban fantasy, urban fantasy romance, epic fantasy, a mystery, a soft horror (going to give it a try), a M/M erotica, a middle grade fantasy with a lot of science in it designed for girls...goes to look...a couple of YA books that folks insist don't have a whining female heroine.

So. Yeah. I like books


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

I will always love a mystery. But now that genres are getting blended/mixed as long as mystery is stuffed in there somewhere, I'm usually happy with whatever else is there too. An element of mystery is pretty critical to maintain my interest.


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

Horror, Young Adult, Urban Fantasy, Humor, Thriller/Suspense.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Romantic suspense/thrillers or legal fiction though I read anything if the story is good


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

JRTomlin said:


> Any mystery fan who hasn't read them should go out and pick up Hansen's Fadeout or Nava's How Town.


I tried but they don't come in Kindle versions. I'm an eBook snob lately. Got any suggestions that come in digital? 

My favorite (right now) is Urban Fantasy. I love Horror and more traditional Fantasy as well. Science Fiction and Mystery tie for a close third. Honestly it depends on my mood the day you ask me the question, but those are my top five.


----------



## SJCress (Jun 5, 2011)

Fantasy - darker stuff, usually...and more, hm, what's the opposite of "epic" fantasy? Not contemporary just, you know, slightly smaller scale. Robin Hobb, Lawrence Watt-Evans, and Jennifer Fallon, and many, many more...I've gotten sucked into some epic ones, from time to time (guys like Steven Erikson are a bit much, though).
Horror - thanks, Mom. I grew up on Stephen King, Dean Koontz, and F. Paul Wilson, just to name a few
Sci-Fi - well, just a little. And generally not the really techy kind, I got too much of that in school. Alan Dean Foster is more my style 
Classics - Steinbeck, Bradbury, etc. Not just great reads, great re-re-re-rereads, too!

Basically, though, I'll read anything with great characters. I've even been known to pick up a mystery novel or two...


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

I'll try absolutely anything once, but my defaults are hard science fiction and historical fantasy.

I also love a lot of classics like Jack London and RE Howard that range across adventure, western, history, and horror.


----------



## MartinStanley72 (May 17, 2011)

I'm a huge fan of crime, mystery and noir fiction and will happily devour these books by the dozen. However, I'm also an avid reader of literary fiction and classics. It all depends on my mood, really. I can handle fantasy and sci-fi in smaller doses, but only every now and again. I can't read chick-lit though, or romantic fiction, and usually start to feel somewhat nauseous after only a few pages of each. Still, that's more _my_ issue than the author's. I'm sure there are a lot of very good examples of both, I just don't have the constitution for them, that's all.

Martin

UKUS


----------



## BethCaudill (Mar 22, 2011)

My favorites are:

Fantasy
Paranormal Romance
Regency Historical
Science Fiction
Cozy Mystery


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Coral said:


> I tried but they don't come in Kindle versions. I'm an eBook snob lately. Got any suggestions that come in digital?
> 
> My favorite (right now) is Urban Fantasy. I love Horror and more traditional Fantasy as well. Science Fiction and Mystery tie for a close third. Honestly it depends on my mood the day you ask me the question, but those are my top five.


Coral, Katherine V. Forrest's Apparation Alley is on Kindle. She's a good mystery author in the LGBT "genre". It is odd because mysteries with a gay protagonist is a rather large sub-genre in mystery genre but hasn't seemed to transfer to eBooks, maybe because so many of the authors so far aren't actually gay and stick to erotica and romances.

Another author I suspect you would like if you haven't read him is Edward Patterson. His The Jade Owl is a very unusual contemporary fantasy with a diverse range of characters.

Edit: I must admit that I'm with you on being a bit of an eBook snob.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

grahampowell said:


> I'm a big fan of crime and mystery fiction myself, and don't read much beside that, history, and occasionally literature.


Ditto, plus an occasional autobiography.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

tkkenyon said:


> Wow! So many SF and fantasy readers.


Yes, there is isn't there!

I might as well break my interest in fantasy down into subgenres. For me, I'm more epic fantasy and dark fantasy. I'm not really into urban fantasy, steampunk or high fantasy. I like layered tales with some depth. My favourite type of tale is something that'll play with your emotions a little and leave you thinking about it afterwards.


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

My favorite genre is horror. I also like true crime, mysteries, and crime in general. Medical and biohazard thrillers if I can find good ones. I write erotic romance but I don't read much of that except for gothic romance.


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

I think I get in ruts from time to time…right now I’m really into political books and books about health…


----------



## monicaleonelle (Oct 7, 2010)

I love all types of fantasy and some science fiction.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Not sure I have a favored genre. 

Read a lot of John Sandford, mystery. Ralph Cotton, historical westerns. Sometimes, Dean Koontz. F Paul Wilson once in awhile. Allan Folsom from time to time, but not in long time.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Fantasy is my main one - grew up on the stuff.  Sort of turning off the big mega-volume epics towards shorter sword and sorc style of late, but still read it all.

My other main genre is historical fiction of the Napoleonic War era (Bernard Cornwell, CS Forester & Patrick O'Brien).


----------



## Jeff Rivera (Jun 22, 2011)

Favorite genre depends on my mood at the time. Recently I've been into mysteries, thrillers, and general fiction types...but this varies on a day to day basis.


----------



## Robert Clear (Apr 10, 2011)

My tastes change slowly over time, though I've always enjoyed Ancient Greek literature, especially the works of Homer and Euripides. I can't help but enjoy the healthy balance of murder and intrigue! In fact it's what inspires me most in my own writing.


----------



## Christine Kersey (Feb 13, 2011)

My favorite genre is suspense, but lately I've been reading a lot of YA Dystopian.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

Suspense, action, drama, etc. Something with a powerful story I really enjoy. I also get into the occasional comedic books as well.


----------



## Stephen_Melling (Jun 26, 2011)

Used to be Sci-fi, horror, fantasy but now I read most anything. First book our of school I ever read was SPIDERS. I read it only once but I can still remember specific lines of the narrative. I find some of the classics a bit hard going, though.


----------



## LunaraSeries (Jun 19, 2011)

I read 90% science fiction, 10% fantasy.  I think I have read almost all of the star wars universe novels and a quarter of the star trek.  I like LOTR type fantasy too, but its hard to find good fantasy.


----------



## Kathy Bennett (Jun 15, 2011)

I've always loved mysteries, then got into suspense and crime.  I like romance, but prefer it with a suspense slant.  I also like true crimes.  Oh, and for my non- fiction reads...biographies.  Of course, depending on who the subject is, the biographies can be fiction too .


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

--SHTF/end of civilization (but generally not a zombie fan)
--crime/mystery with alot of forensic detail
--science fiction (but not much fantasy)
--women in the US West
--nature guides and natural history
--evolutionary psychology
--epidemiology

And I'm interested in world history...an area that I feel I was shortchanged in school. So I welcome comprehensive, easy to read (for lazy me) histories...if anyone has any to recommend.


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

To me, a humorous fantasy.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Fantasy.

I like easy to read books for the most part when reading fiction.  I read enough dense, challenging stuff for work being a professor!
And I like the fantasy setting as it's a good escape from reality, compared to fiction set in current times in the real world.

I also read some popular fiction, historical fiction and some non-fiction like biographies of early presidents etc.


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

I love Chick Lit, Women's Fiction and Historical Fiction. Sometimes I read Sci-Fi, but my TBR pile is mostly filled with all varieties of Women's Fiction.


----------



## Batgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I like so many genres.  I read a lot of fantasy, YA, paranormal, urban fantasy, literary fiction, some sci-fi, horror (only if it's Stephen King), asian lit, and I've even been known to read a few chick lit or sports novels.  I'm pretty easy to please.  Just give me a good story.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I read sf, dark fantasy, horror, supernatural, thrillers, detective novels and mainstream literature. Come to think of it, I've written in most of those fields too. There are some genres I don't read, but there's no specific one I always go to.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Mysteries and thrillers. I want a nifty plot, depth in the characters, and a reason to care about the story. And if the author can mix some dark humor in there, I'm really happy.

Lit fic.

Nonfic: history, science, biographies, politics.


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Solid historical fiction of the M. Renault--Rutherfurd--R Harris--Michener variety .  Occasionally enjoy "historical fantasy" like that of Guy Gavriel Kay who can write it well.

Deplore the trend toward having a thin veneer of "history" over a badly written romance, vampire, mystery.


----------



## John Nelson (Jun 7, 2011)

I like dystopia (Orwell, Huxley, etc) and political thrillers. I like books where the main characters are fallable and human with contradictions and weaknesses.... as opposed to the all knowing super hero-types.


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

grahampowell said:


> I'm a big fan of crime and mystery fiction myself, and don't read much beside that, history, and occasionally literature. Lots of people around these parts seem to enjoy romance or fantasy. What are your favorites?


Mystery, suspense, thriller, paranormal, with romantic elements.


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

grahampowell said:


> What are your favorites?


I don't read much fiction. When I do, it's usually historical fiction.

I mostly read biographies, memoirs, history, and true crime.


----------



## Verbena (Sep 1, 2011)

Fantasy,crime,sci fi,romance


----------



## KateEllison (Jul 9, 2011)

1. Fantasy (more steampunk or sword and sorcery than high/epic, though)
2. Sci fi/dystopian/post apocalyptic
3. Literary and contemporary

I really enjoy a good historical (I like both historical accuracy AND a gripping plot/fascinating characters) but I haven't come across one in a while that's really grabbed me.

The only genres I don't normally read are horror, westerns, and romance--although I'm reading a romance novel right now and enjoying it more than I thought I would.


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

I have several favorites, depending on what mood I'm in. Horror, mystery, and erotica.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

horror and thrillers.


----------



## rabmac (May 22, 2011)

Western novels
Fiction set in WWII
History of the Old West
WWII History (non-fiction)
Biography & Autobiography
True Crime

(Favorite authors in fiction genre I prefer are Robert B. Parker, Elmore Leonard and Will Henry.)


----------



## Kayden Lee (Sep 9, 2011)

It's hard for me to put a good suspense novel down, throw in a little romance and I am in heaven.


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Fiction -- usually, a good historical (well researched and well written).

Also read lots of narrative nonfiction, like a Tony Horwitz or Talty's _Empire Of Blue Water_, and read some straight "science" (genetics, etc).

Never look at : romance, horror, etc. Try to avoid reading junk except for during a manicure and that is the perfect time to read People magazine.


----------



## theraven (Dec 30, 2009)

Right now, romance with some romantic suspense thrown in the mix. I'm thinking next month I'll probably go start reading some more mysteries and thrillers as I have quite a few of those in my read pile. My favorite genre changes from time to time.


----------



## Tim Greaton (Sep 8, 2011)

This is a weird question for me. When I started recounting my past reads on Goodreads, I realized I am still overwhelmingly a fantasy reader. However, I read further and further afield as I get older, especially as I gain friends who write in so many other genres. I have determined that I have the most difficult time enjoying slow-moving stories.


----------



## WriterCTaylor (Jul 11, 2011)

For me it's horror first, but it is getting harder and harder to find a good horror. Then it's police stories like Michael Connolly's Harry Boche series. I quite like a mystery novel as well and I find there are some great independent writers who are dab hands at that genre.


----------



## John Dwyer (Apr 26, 2011)

For me, it has to be Travel, Travel Writing and Travelogues. Nothing better than to read about another person's adventures in some far-flung part of the globe and think "I should go there"!
John


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

Romantic thrillers with historical novels not far behind.

Miriam Minger


----------



## Borislava Borissova (Sep 9, 2011)

I have noticed my literary preferences changed very much during the years. In the past I liked romances and thrillers but now I am inclined to read fantasy, fiction, non-fiction. I even sorry when I try to re-read a book, which I loved once during its first reading. Now I become easily disappointed with it and lose the nice reminiscences that I have had for the heroes and story.


----------



## thaliafrost (Sep 16, 2011)

Gothic romance hands down.  I love the classics in the genre like 'Wuthering Heights' and anything by Barbara Michaels.

~Thalia

_sorry, no self promotion outside the book bazaar. _


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Mystery/thriller. I rarely read anything else.


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

thaliafrost said:


> Gothic romance hands down.  I love the classics in the genre like 'Wuthering Heights' and anything by Barbara Michaels.
> 
> ~Thalia


I have to be in the mood, and when I am, nothing beats a good gothic romance.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Since I'll read just about anything, I think it's just easier if I list the genre I don't like: westerns.

Although, a good friend of mine loved Lonsome Dove and keeps telling me to read it, lol.

(On second thought...if I absolutely had to pick a favorite, I guess I'd go with horror.)


----------



## Zander Schloss (Sep 4, 2011)

Having spent a lot of my life reading non-fiction, I find myself choosing carefully when stepping over the line into fiction. I love books that move along like the movie Sling Blade... slow and steady with a lot of character study in between lengthy conversations. So what is that? Literature? Drama? I never know.

On the other hand, I'd read anything by Stephen King.


----------



## ArtMayo (Sep 13, 2011)

Action adventure for sure!

There are no more stirring words than: "I have come into possession of a map..."

Or: "We have three days to save the world."

Indeed, both at the same time, or in reasonably close proximity, is always the mark of a terrific book.

Clive Cussler, Boyd Morrison, Tintin, etc, etc.


----------

